# Tanto



## Nowski (Sep 26, 2014)

Something way out of my comfort zone style wise. Tanto in 1084HC steel and manmade Ivory. Sorry guys no wood on this one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2014)

I like it. Reminds me of the 67-69 Eldorado body style for some reason....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I like it. Reminds me of the 67-69 Eldorado body style for some reason....
> 
> View attachment 60557



I can see why


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 26, 2014)

Your on a roll today Shannon. Pretty cool grind. Never seen one like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2014)

What Kevin said. Never seen that style before. Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Oct 3, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Your on a roll today Shannon. Pretty cool grind. Never seen one like that.



Thanks. It's just a 8" Hollow single side bevel with a convex tip.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 3, 2014)

I have only been doing flat grinds for the knife I have made to date. For my next 20 knifes I plan on doing hollow grinds to widen my skills. I have a 10" wheel and may have to get a few more sizes.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

How in the world did you get such a square plunge? Mine are all ways rounded at the top corner and down the plunge itself.


----------



## Nowski (Oct 3, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> How in the world did you get such a square plunge? Mine are all ways rounded at the top corner and down the plunge itself.


Just running back into the plunge with the belt on the very edge of the wheel.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> I have only been doing flat grinds for the knife I have made to date. For my next 20 knifes I plan on doing hollow grinds to widen my skills. I have a 10" wheel and may have to get a few more sizes.


Watch the gap between the belt and blade, keep that little black line as fine as possible and listen to the grind sound. You can hear the sound change when you get out of the grind (hollow). Learning to roll the tip and stay in the grind is where you have the most trouble because you have do each pass in that area precisely the same. An 8" for small blades and a 14" wheel for big blades will do just fine unless you are going to do folders or daggers, with those you can get by with a 4" wheel for hollow grinding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

Nowski said:


> Just running back into the plunge with the belt on the very edge of the wheel.


I always overlap my belt a tad so as to not chance rounding the edge of my wheel. I found the trizac gator belt works great for cleaning up a rounded plunge. The film belt seems to work the best for a me to make a square plunge but you have to be careful to not under cut the plunge. Have had good luck using x weight belts in all grit sizes for all my passes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nowski (Oct 3, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I always overlap my belt a tad so as to not chance rounding the edge of my wheel. I found the trizac gator belt works great for cleaning up a rounded plunge. The film belt seems to work the best for a me to make a square plunge but you have to be careful to not under cut the plunge. Have had good luck using x weight belts in all grit sizes for all my passes.


For the most part this is what I do as well. A lot of the time I take them up to an A45. This knife was done this way intentionally.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

Nowski said:


> For the most part this is what I do as well. A lot of the time I take them up to an A45. This knife was done this way intentionally.


You sure did a great job Shannon!


----------

